# Just outside Ottawa



## Darth Zima (Jan 24, 2022)

Getting back into metal work after a long time away. Did my apprenticeship nearly 30 years ago and never did anything with it. Figure I'd give it another go....small lathe, small mill, forge and anvil. Tool resto's, knives, gun/reloading stuff....maybe a droid or three....probably a light-sabre (I choose not to act my age!).


----------



## trlvn (Jan 24, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville!  We like pictures here if you want to share.

What kind of lathe and mill have you got?

Hmmm...with the name "Darth Zima", maybe you're into cosplay.  In that case, maybe we don't need pictures!  

Craig


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 24, 2022)

Darth Zima said:


> Getting back into metal work after a long time away. Did my apprenticeship nearly 30 years ago and never did anything with it. Figure I'd give it another go....small lathe, small mill, forge and anvil. Tool resto's, knives, gun/reloading stuff....maybe a droid or three....probably a light-sabre (I choose not to act my age!).



Welcome from TO


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 24, 2022)

Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario. 



trlvn said:


> Hmmm...with the name "Darth Zima", maybe you're into cosplay.



What is cosplay? I think I do need pictures.


----------



## Darth Zima (Jan 24, 2022)

Sorry...no cosplay here....just an old scifi/fantasy geek

Craftex CX600 Mill (technically Mill/Drill)  and a LMS 5200 ...... big enough to play with but not big enough to get into any real trouble.


----------



## Everett (Jan 24, 2022)

A Russian Sith, lol? 

Welcome here, love the name!


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 24, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## combustable herbage (Jan 24, 2022)

Welcome to the group I am in Greely, lots good info and ideas on here.


----------



## trlvn (Jan 24, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Welcome from farm country south of Chatham Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> What is cosplay? I think I do need pictures.



Cosplay:


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 24, 2022)

trlvn said:


> Cosplay



Weird. Just plain weird.....

I would never wear a red tie in front of me like that...... 

Stupid thing even looks like it has a drip tray.....


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 24, 2022)

Bet you looked!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 24, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## darrin1200 (Jan 25, 2022)

Welcome, from an hour south. 
Sounds like a nice start in the shop set up.
I have a lathe, I’m still shopping for a mill, and the wife said no to the forge. Afraid I’ll burn something down.


----------



## Darth Zima (Jan 25, 2022)

darrin1200 said:


> Welcome, from an hour south.
> Sounds like a nice start in the shop set up.
> I have a lathe, I’m still shopping for a mill, and the wife said no to the forge. Afraid I’ll burn something down.


My wife feels exactly the same ( with, admittedly, some justification...) ....which is why I sorta forgot to mention it before I got it..... I have the "I am sure talked to you about it ..." speech perfected.


----------

